# WoW und meine Rechnerleistung, brauche Hilfe



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

So, will nochmal ein Thread eröffnen bezüglich meiner Rechnerleistung von World of Warcraft. Ich habe da zurzeit echt ein paar Probleme und sie nerven. Meine Leistung befindet sich häufig nur noch im roten - schwachen gelben Bereich, so zeigt es mir das Addon "Titan Panel" an und so fühlt es sich auch an. Die Leistung liegt immer so von 8.8 - 30.

Das Spiel ist zwar nicht von großen Hängern geplant, aber es sind so ganz feine Ruckler und Hänger die mich aufregen, es wird alles nicht so richig flüssig dargestellt und das lindert den Spielspaß. Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll und mit Cata werden die Grafikanforderungen doch nochmal wachsen. Gut, mein Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass ich nicht auf gute Grafik verzichten will.

Deswegen habe ich mir nun überlegt, vielleicht einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, wenn es keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt, meinen alten PC so aufzubereiten, dass er WoW mit guter Grafik (Schatteneffekte außen vor gelassen, die sind mir egal) spielen kann.

Also wäre toll wenn ich hier noch einmal ein wenig Beratung kriegen könnte, sowohl zum Verbessern der Leistung als auch im Bezug auf "Optimalster Rechner" für WoW. Weil ich kenn mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht aus. Worauf es ankommt etc.

Ein paar Systemdaten:

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual
Core Processor 4000+
2.10 GHz, 2 GB RAM

Grafikkarte:

NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT


----------



## Jokxer (29. August 2010)

Sowas gehört ins Technik Forum.


----------



## Ymenia (29. August 2010)

Mein Rechner ist wesentlich schlechter, als das, was du da gepostet hast, kommt halt auch immer drauf an, wie du den mit was vollstopfst und welche Rolle deine Leitung/der Realm dabei spielt.

Wärst du mal so nett und würdest auch deine Addonliste mal posten? Dazu einige Daten zu deiner Internetleitung (Anbieter, Bandbreite etc)? packen. Auf welchem Realm spielst du? Hat der öfter Probleme mit schwachen Verbindungen?

Mit den paar Informationen kann man fast gar nix aussagen, außer "Dein Rechner ist besser als meiner und auf meinem läufts". Was sagt uns das nu? Richtig: eigentlich gar nix. Womit wir wieder da sind, wie vor meiner absolut genialen Feststellung.

Und wie der Vorposter schon sagte, hast du im falschen Forum gepostet. Die Mods werden sicher so nett sein und es ins richtige verschieben, aber nur fürs nächste Mal ...


----------



## Hadez6666 (29. August 2010)

was immer hilft sind schatten auszustellen (das sind ressourcen-fresser) und Partikeldichte runter was auch hilft is das addon Tweakwow damit kannste die Spieleinstellungen richtig gut machen und es is auch erklärt was die einzelnen punkte bringen.


----------



## X-orzist (29. August 2010)

1. hast du eine schon relativ betagte Graphikkarte in deinem Rechner

hier kann man sehr schnell Abhilfe schaffen, ob es nun eine HD5750, HD5770 oder eine NVIDIA 460 bleibt dir überlassen.

Im Moment bietet die NVIDIA460 das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis 

HD 5750 ca. 120 Euro
HD 5770 ca. 150 Euro
NVIDIA 460 ab ca. 160 Euro (für 768 MB - Version)

2. WinXP unterstützt bis zu 3,5 GB Ram ... somit könntest du dir überlegen, ob es sinn macht deinem Rechner nochmal 2 GB - Ram zu spendieren, sodass du dann gesamt 4 GB hast.

3. Prozessor, da wird es schon schwieriger, da man dazu Infos zum verbauten MB benötigt.


----------



## bzzzu (29. August 2010)

Hm, als erstes würde ich mal Windows und WoW komplett neu installieren, damit alle alten Datenleichen, die das System ausbremsen, gelöscht sind. Das bringt teilweise echt nen ziemlichen Leistungsschub. Außerdem sämtliche, nicht benötigte AddOns runter machen, die gehen auch auf die Performance. 

Wenn du deinen Rechner aufrüsten willst, musst du halt mal schaun, obs für dein Mainboard überhaupt noch Teile gibt. Dazu musst du deinen CPU - Sockel, die Grafikkartenanbindung (AGP/PCI-Express?), sowie den Arbeitsspeicher Typ  (DDR 1/2) wissen. Falls du das nicht auswendig weißt, am besten mal irgend ein gängiges Systemanalysetool (SiSoft Sandra z.B.) installieren, oder in den Systemeigenschaften nachsehen (Systemsteuerung -> System). 

Und wenn du das alles herausgefunden hast, schaust du am besten mal bei den großen Internetshops (Alternate z.B.), was es noch so an Komponenten gibt. Wahrscheinlich wirst du aber um einen kompletten Neukauf nicht herum kommen, da alte Produktionen nach ner gewissen Zeit nicht mehr zu bekommen sind, bzw. nur noch vereinzelt zu horrend hohen Preisen.


----------



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Mein Rechner ist wesentlich schlechter, als das, was du da gepostet hast, kommt halt auch immer drauf an, wie du den mit was vollstopfst und welche Rolle deine Leitung/der Realm dabei spielt.
> 
> Wärst du mal so nett und würdest auch deine Addonliste mal posten? Dazu einige Daten zu deiner Internetleitung (Anbieter, Bandbreite etc)? packen. Auf welchem Realm spielst du? Hat der öfter Probleme mit schwachen Verbindungen?
> 
> ...



Ich benutze - so glaube ich zumindest - ziemlich wenig Addons.

1. Ackis recept list
2. Atlas und Atlas Loot
3. Titan Panel
4. DBM
5. Blasc
6. Recount
7. Informant

EDIT: Und ich spiele auf Ulduar und mit meiner Verbindung habe ich nie Probleme.


----------



## Rhaven (29. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich benutze - so glaube ich zumindest - ziemlich wenig Addons.
> 
> 1. Ackis recept list
> 2. Atlas und Atlas Loot
> ...



Ich glaube, dass vorallem DBM, Blasc und Recount relativ viel Leistung kosten. Hast du die zum Vergleich schon einmal deaktiviert? 

- Ich habe beispielsweise als Heiler nur mit Grid + AzCastbar gespielt, vollkommen ausreichend :>


----------



## Moshuna (29. August 2010)

die internetverbindung hat auch nicht wirklich viel mit der flüssigen darstellung zutun ^^
(das ganze wird ja auf dem PC von dem Client berechnet, welcher dann daten zum Server schickt und empfängt)


----------



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Hm, als erstes würde ich mal Windows und WoW komplett neu installieren, damit alle alten Datenleichen, die das System ausbremsen, gelöscht sind. Das bringt teilweise echt nen ziemlichen Leistungsschub. Außerdem sämtliche, nicht benötigte AddOns runter machen, die gehen auch auf die Performance.
> 
> Wenn du deinen Rechner aufrüsten willst, musst du halt mal schaun, obs für dein Mainboard überhaupt noch Teile gibt. Dazu musst du deinen CPU - Sockel, die Grafikkartenanbindung (AGP/PCI-Express?), sowie den Arbeitsspeicher Typ (DDR 1/2) wissen. Falls du das nicht auswendig weißt, am besten mal irgend ein gängiges Systemanalysetool (SiSoft Sandra z.B.) installieren, oder in den Systemeigenschaften nachsehen (Systemsteuerung -> System).
> 
> Und wenn du das alles herausgefunden hast, schaust du am besten mal bei den großen Internetshops (Alternate z.B.), was es noch so an Komponenten gibt. Wahrscheinlich wirst du aber um einen kompletten Neukauf nicht herum kommen, da alte Produktionen nach ner gewissen Zeit nicht mehr zu bekommen sind, bzw. nur noch vereinzelt zu horrend hohen Preisen.



Okay, was wären denn so ungefähre Richtlinien für einen guten PC, auf dem ich WoW auch in Zukunft noch auf hoher Grafikstufe spielen kann ? Und mit wie viel Knete muss ich dafür rechnen ?


----------



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

Das mit Tweakwow war im übrigen ein sehr guter Tipp, das Ding ist toll!


----------



## Palimbula (29. August 2010)

Geld würde ich in das jetzige System nicht mehr investieren, denn dafür ist vor allem das Mainboard mit Sicherheit zu alt. AddOns deaktivieren, Schatten und Partikeldichte senken ist schon einmal ein guter Anfang um die Performance zu steigern. Ebenfalls solltest du mal die Festplatte defragmentieren. Welche Systemanforderungen WoW mit dem nächsten AddOn haben wird sind noch nicht bekannt. Du solltest aber schon +/- 700€ in einen neuen Rechner investieren für das AddOn, mit (mindestens) hohen Details, gerüstet zu sein. Wirf einfach mal einen Blick in den Sticky hier, da ist bestimmt etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## Independent (29. August 2010)

Da es ein AM2 Mainboard ist, brauchst du nur 2Gb Ram+Neue Graka+Prozessor = 2GB DDr2 + GTX460 1GB + AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 = 40&#8364; + 200&#8364; + 130 = *370&#8364;*
Eventuell brauchste nen neues Netzteil, weil ich dein altes nicht kenne, aber davon ausgehe, dass es nicht genug Leistung für die Graka hat.
= be quiet! Straight Power 500W=55&#8364;
*
*
*Investiere das, und du hast wieder deine Ruhe für ne lange Zeit.
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## Palimbula (29. August 2010)

Um etwaigen Grundsatzdiskussionen über das Alter und den Eigenschaften des Mainboards vorzubeugen --> *SIW* installieren, Systemdaten auslesen und hier posten. Dann können fundierte und sinnvolle Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden.


----------



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Da es ein AM2 Mainboard ist, brauchst du nur 2Gb Ram+Neue Graka+Prozessor = 2GB DDr2 + GTX460 1GB + AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 = 40€ + 200€ + 130 = *370€*
> Eventuell brauchste nen neues Netzteil, weil ich dein altes nicht kenne, aber davon ausgehe, dass es nicht genug Leistung für die Graka hat.
> = be quiet! Straight Power 500W=55€
> *
> ...



Wo kann man denn das Netzteil nachsehen ?

Und was soll ich nun glauben, die einen schreiben, dass Erneuern nicht mehr lohnt, die anderen schreiben es lohnt sich. ^^'


----------



## X-orzist (29. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn das Netzteil nachsehen ?
> 
> Und was soll ich nun glauben, die einen schreiben, dass Erneuern nicht mehr lohnt, die anderen schreiben es lohnt sich. ^^'



Jedes Netzteil besitzt einen Aufkleber, dort sind die Leistungswerte eingetragen ... 

ob sich das Aufrüsten deines Rechners lohnt, kann nur beurteilt werden, wenn man Infos über das verbaute Mainboard besitzt.


----------



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Um etwaigen Grundsatzdiskussionen über das Alter und den Eigenschaften des Mainboards vorzubeugen --> *SIW* installieren, Systemdaten auslesen und hier posten. Dann können fundierte und sinnvolle Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden.



Habe mir das nun runter geladen, was genau soll ich nun hier rein schreiben ?


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2010)

Wenn es ein AM2-Mainboard ist und dem wird sehr wahrscheinlich so sein, dann würde ich es wechseln. Es bieten zwar viele Hersteller ein Bios an, um auch die neueren AM3-Prozessoren darauf zu betreiben, aber das geht nur mit Einschränkungen. Zum Beispiel kann der HTL nicht voll genutzt werden. Auch Energiesparfunktionen werden nicht alle im vollem Umfang verfügbar sein, schätze ich mal. Desweiteren hat er nur 2 GB Ram.
Es macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn mehr DDR2-Ram zu kaufen. Vor allem wird das Mainboard keinen DDR2-Ram mit sonderlich hohen Takt unterstützen. Dann macht es schon zweimal keinen Sinn. Also ich persönlich würde da in jedem Fall auch das Mainboard wechseln.

Dann hättest du an Kosten:

Ram 4 GB ca. 90 Euro
Mainboard ca. 100 Euro
Prozessor ca. 140 Euro
Graka ca. 150-220 Euro
Netzteil ca. 70 Euro (da kannst du fast Gift drauf nehmen, dass du ein neues brauchen wirst)
Festplattte ca. 50 Euro (macht keinen Sinn mehr eine Uraltplatte als Systemplatte für ein neues System zu verwenden)

Jo und im Endeffekt hast du da oben dann schon fast ein neues System. Gehäuse und Laufwerke fehlen noch. Es macht also in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn da Kohle reinzustecken.
Solltest du ein super Gehäuse haben, spricht natürlich trotzdem nichts dagegen, es weiter zu finden.


----------



## Palimbula (29. August 2010)

Du installierst und startest die Software und schreibst anschliessend die Angaben von Mainboard, CPU Info, Memory und Video hier rein. Die Infos unter Storage Devices wären auch noch ganz interessant.


----------



## Independent (29. August 2010)

Wenn das Geld da ist,d ann folgst du Klos seinen Tipps. Wenn du auf 1-5%(wenn überhaupt) Leistungssteigerung dank DDR3 verzichten kannst, dann kannst du mein Zeug nehmen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld da ist,d ann folgst du Klos seinen Tipps. Wenn du auf 1-5%(wenn überhaupt) Leistungssteigerung dank DDR3 verzichten kannst, dann kannst du mein Zeug nehmen.



Wenns ein AM2 Board und kein AM2+ Board ist, kann man deinen Tipp knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (29. August 2010)

Wenn es das Bios zulässt, dann gehts. Ich glaube allerdings auch kaum, das es gehen wird, da wahrscheinlich irgendein OEMBilligboard drinsteckt und selbst AM2+ nicht immer kompatibel ist, abgesehen von dem Performanceverlust.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2010)

Also, bei einem AM2-Board läuft der Prozessor mit HTL 1.0. Das sind 800 Mhz. Ein 955er würde aber normal den HTL mit 3200 Mhz betreiben. Gut, ist alles nur Bandbreite und zunächst einmal stellt sich die Frage, in wie fern die genutzt wird. Ohne da jetzt aber genauer nachzurechnen behaupte ich schon mal, dass du einen 955er mit AM2-Board einen Bremsklotz aufs Auge drückst. Und wenn da dann auch noch DDR2-Speicher mit langsamen Takt von beispielsweise PC5300 verbaut ist, was wir ja noch nicht wissen, dann wird der Unterschied zu einem DDR3 1333 oder höher schon deutlicher ausfallen, als lediglich ein paar Prozent.

Von daher bräuchte man da wirklich mal die genaue Spec der Teile. Nicht einfach nur DDR2, sondern auch welcher. Wie gesagt: 2 GB DDR2 Ram zum gleichen Preis von DDR3 zu kaufen, ginge mir persönlich eh schon mal gegen den Strich. Ist sein jetziger Ram auch noch etwas wie PC5300, dann kannst das komplett knicken. Da würde es dann meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Sinn machen, Mainboard mit CPU und Ram als Bundle bei Ebay zu verkaufen.
Den gerade ein solches Bundle geht meiner Erfahrung nach vernünftig weg. 

Bei einem AM2+ Board und vernünftigen Speicher würde ich es mir noch überlegen, ob ich da den 955er draufsetze. Auf ein AM2-Board mit langsamen DDR2-Ram niemals.


----------



## Karli1994 (29. August 2010)

ich empfehle dir kauf dir einen neuen pc


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> ich empfehle dir kauf dir einen neuen pc



acht echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

